# Врачи, проконсультируйте, пожалуйста, грыжа L4-S1



## VeraGuseva (26 Сен 2017)

С этой проблемой я мучаюсь давно, еще с 2015. Нет, не думайте, что я не лечилась, просто до этого я обращалась в бесплатные поликлиники, и если в моей поликлинике в Волгоградской области врач сразу напрямую сказал, что тут я ничем помочь не могу, так как наши врачи так себе, то переехав жить в Краснодар, совсем не ожидала, что врачи в поликлинике даже снимки смотреть не станут, а просто скажут пить то что пью и смериться, так как боли теперь будут постоянные. И если раньше боль проходила и я могла нормально жить, то к своим, как не странно 24 годам я уже на протяжении полугода страдаю. Так как с деньгами всегда напряг, я решила все-таки потратиться и пойти к самому рейтинговому неврологу. Ну так начнем.
Он провел осмотр, прощупал, проколол иголками на наличии чувствительности. После этого мы с ним пообщались по поводу болей и их времени, потом он прохрустел меня немного. После этого сказал, что без диагностики пока ничего делать не будет, так как нужно понять что необходимо и можно сделать. Он назначил пройти МРТ и рентген с функциональной нагрузкой. И сегодня я должна с результатами попасть к неврологу опять, но хотела бы и у уважаемых врачей сайта поинтересоваться, что на их взгляд можно сделать? И еще момент, мне в феврале в мрт писали, что у меня секвистированная грыжа, а в этот раз не написали, что Вы можете по этому поводу сказать? Помогите, пожалуйста, чем сможете? Можно ли это как-то вылечить консервативно или уже идти на операцию. И так как у меня поликистоз яичников, нужно бы задуматься как можно скорее о детях, но как быть, так как я физически понимаю, что ребенка не выношу.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Сен 2017)

Подробней опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы и неврологический статус.
Выложите больше поперечных снимков МРТ.


----------



## VeraGuseva (26 Сен 2017)

На сегодняшний день болит правый бок, боль отдает по тазу, такое ощущение что болят боковые кости таза, и отдает боль в правую ногу. Боль не сильная, но переодичная, то есть в один день может очень сильно болеть, на второй день ничего не болит, на третий день опять все ноет и тянет. А перед женскими днями вообще очень хватало спину, но боли не было. просто видимо нерв зажимало, дергало, но как они пошли вся боль опять спала. Сейчас боли есть, но я хожу во-первых в корсете, во-вторых стараюсь не перенагружаться( не таскаю тяжести, не сгинаюсь лишний раз). Но не погулять толком, не на работе отсидеть спокойно.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Сен 2017)

Корсет - это хорошо!
Об операции рано думать. Хорошо бы пройти комплексное лечение у мануального терапевта, владеющего мышечными техниками. Тогда и боли исчезнут, и о грыжах МПД забудете.


----------



## VeraGuseva (27 Сен 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, вот что назначил невролог. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, что Вы думаете?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Сен 2017)

По поводу назначений , которые сделала невролог: Эторикоксиб и мануальная терапия - поддерживаю и одобряю. Только вот точное количество сеансов МТ заранее трудно определить. Всё остальное совершенно бесполезно.
Так что сейчас главной задачей для Вас является поиск и лечение грамотного врача-мануального  терапевта (вертеброневролога), который после беседы с Вами изучит рентгенограммы  и МРТ, проведёт тщательный неврологический и ортопедический осмотр, установит диагноз и начнёт лечение (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК).


----------



## VeraGuseva (27 Сен 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, ну так и он мне назначил медикаментозное лечение, 6 курсов мануальной терапии, сказал что пока хватит столько, изначально ставил 8 сеансов, а дальше отправит на ЛФК. А так осмотр он провел, везде потыкал иголочками, повертел покрутил, молоточком постучал, отправил на МРТ и рентген, ну и назначил то что назначил. И еще он сказал, что этим мы уберем эту достаточно продолжительную непроходящую боль, постараемся поставить позвонок на место, и мышцы укрепить манульной терапией, а дальше говорит только ЛФК у специалистов (в краевой больнице).
Еще я видела на форуме уже Вашу неприязнь к хондропротекторам, но неужели от них совершенно нет пользы? Почему же их тогда назначают? Они ведь дорогие.


----------



## VeraGuseva (4 Окт 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, вчера была на первом сеансе) да, того что это будет не просто ничего не сказать, тянули меня экстремально) мануальная терапия для меня теперь это не только хрусты, но и бешеная расстяжка и вправление костей суставов и таза) кричала, била доктора и ревела, но мы сошлись с доктором на то, что я просто жалею себя, и что если я и дальше буду продолжать, то сеансы затянуться на долго. Поэтому собираюсь с мыслями на пятницу. Отпустили головные боли, болят мышцы из-за расстяжка, но как от физкультуры, в спину поставили блокаду и ничего не болит, в плане корешков. Настроена на выздоровление)
Только единственное не спросила у доктора от впечатлений видимо, как лучше спать после сеанса? На боку на спине или на животе?у меня пока нет возможности купить ортопедический матрас, но все равно не хочется портить результат неправильной формой сна.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Окт 2017)

@VeraGuseva, Вам попался настоящий изверг и садист в одном лице, а не мануальный терапевт.


----------



## Дюша (1 Фев 2018)

@VeraGuseva, добрый день Вера. У меня такая же проблема. Хотелось бы узнать как ваше выздоровление. Как вы себя чувствуете?


----------



## VeraGuseva (1 Фев 2018)

@Дюша, ну что я могу сказать. Я отходила к неврологу, он делал мануальную терапию физиотерапию и ставил уколы в спину, все с тех пор более или менее хорошо, но очень берегу спину и всячески болую, купили матрас ортопедический, купили куртку чтобы прямо до колен, не в коем случае не застужаться, если хоть чуть начинает болеть, то саду либо миновизином, либо Найз гелем, и выпиваю сразу аркоксию с медокалм и мельгамой в таблетках. Так же очень помогает пластырь Версатис, а так же обязательно корсет(он всегда со мной). Никаких перегрузок. Болит правда перед женскими днями, и достаточно сильно, но терпимо, в этот момент делаю всё что описала выше и лежу на правильной так кровати с подушечкой под ногами. Меня ещё хорошо спасает горячий душ. Вот собираюсь пойти на пилатес и в бассейн, знаете, боюсь, конечно, что могу повредить, но я заметила очень хорошую тенденцию, когда я много работаю, даже через боль, как например мы с мужем собирали кровать новую на корачиках и двигали чуть ли не со слезами, потом поспала проснулась и ничего не болело. Чем больше двигаюсь, тем легче себя чувствую. И очень важен настрой честно. Я раньше не верила во всю хрень типо что все наши болячки надуманны, но реально, отвлекитесь от боли. Не думайте о ней, чем больше я о ней думаю тем чаще болит. Да, может я не могу прыгать и танцевать по много часов, но что поделаешь. Пока меня, очень волнует вопрос как рожать, если даже перед женскими днями, когда матка увеличивается немного уже спина отваливается, что будет когда буду ребенка носить. Вот это пока моя большая делема, а так тьфу тьфу тьфу все хорошо. Невролог попался очень хороший, поправил немного что мог поправить, научил правильно дышать, чтобы расслабить мышцы спины, когда сильно болит, посоветовал правильные лекарства, которые не бьют по бюджету сильно и помогают....дальше все зависит только от меня.


----------



## Stasklim (1 Фев 2018)

А что по поводу мануальной терапии прошли полный курс? И разве это нормально что у вас все хрустело и болело?


----------



## VeraGuseva (20 Фев 2018)

@Stasklim, ну раз сейчас все тьфу тьфу хорошо, значит нормально. Разве плохо, что мне позвонки все на место поставил?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (20 Мар 2018)

VeraGuseva написал(а):


> Разве плохо, что мне позвонки все на место поставил?


Позвонки на место не ставятся ) 
Работа должна быть с мышцами, но не с позвонками. 
А на место мозг надо поставить пациентам, чтобы не доверяли тем врачам, которые играются костями. )


----------



## VeraGuseva (20 Мар 2018)

@Larisa74, Вы очевидно, наверное не поняли, что поставить кости на место-это образно. Тьфу тьфу, доктор он отличный, научил как правильно себя вести во время боли, как её не допускать, что нужно делать, а что нет. Назначил более адекватные препараты и по цене и по качеству. Тут была проделана не столько физическая работа, что тоже было, и через боль и через терапию, а сколько была психологическая работа проделана, так что не нужно так говорить на доктора, который помогает действительно и имеет очень много и положительных отзывов. Да не из дешёвых, но походив по обычным поликлиникам, я считаю, что это не врачи. Такую ересть, что они говорили, просто нужно записывать и выкладывать в интернет, как смешное и шокирующее видео, я говорю про неврологов, которых проходила лично я в нескольких поликлиниках. Сейчас пока что, все тьфу-тьфу хорошо, хожу на йогу, в бассейн, стараюсь больше ходить, меньше лежать, а если и лежать, то только на ортопедическом матрасе. Здоровья всем!

@Дюша, как Ваши дела?


----------



## Дюша (21 Мар 2018)

@VeraGuseva, добрый вечер. Спасибо. Очень приятно. Дела с моей спиной не очень. Пролечилась 10 дней. Пока кололи не болела спина. Только перестали и через два дня снова боль. Не такая сильная но чувствую дискомфорт. Прошло 1,5 месяца и сейчас снова начал крестец прям печь. Жжение сильное. Что это я не знаю. И куда идти тоже не знаю. Пью сейчас таблетки что в уколах кололи. Боль притупляется немного. Решила как то смериться с этой болезнью. Руки опускаются.


----------



## VeraGuseva (21 Мар 2018)

@Дюша, Дюшечка, не опускайте руки, идите или позвоните своему врачу и скажите о своих недомоганиях, а пока постарайтесь немного расслабиться, постарайтесь не зацикливаться на боли, ведь сама проверила, чем больше думала о боли, тем сильнее спина болела, так же одевайте корсет, чтобы помочь спинке, и обязательно сообщите врачу о своих недомоганиях, и спросите обязательно почему болит и как от этой боли избавиться. Может не помогает лечение и стоит задуматься об операции, может ещё причины какие, пусть, если он доктор, то пусть объяснит причину ваших страданий, если разведет руками, значит безотлагательно меняйте врача. Все же это серьезно и тянуть не стоит, никто не позоботится о Вас лучше, чем Вы сами, болея давно, поняла, что даже родные не совсем понимают как мы страдаем, и говорят, да ты больше ходи, поездей на велосипеде, роди и все пройдет, говоря это они просто приводят меня в шок, поэтому действуйте сами.  Очень жду новостей, здоровья Вам


----------



## Дюша (21 Мар 2018)

@VeraGuseva, спасибо за поддержку. Я конечно схожу еще раз к врачу и посмотрю что он скажет. Потом сообщу.


----------

